# dogy door trainining



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

We installed a doggy door in the screen patio door over a month ago and Maddy still will not use it. My other dog Sophie learned how to go in and out within a few days. Maddy watches Sophie but still will not push it open herself. ttp://farm2.static.flickr.com/1269/788541174_359a146879.jpgh 

I am going to try to insert a picture, I hope it works. 

Do you have any tips or suggestions on how I can get her to use it?

Paula


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Well that insert picture didn't work. I'll try again


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

You probably tried this, but when we were teaching our first "doggy door" dog to use the door we crouched on the opposite side of the door from the dog, fed her a few yummy treats by reaching through the door and then moving the treats further back to force her to push her nose and head through the door to get the treats. Once she did that we made her come all the way through for the treat and then we reversed the process. Once she got used to the feel of the door on her nose and head, she was home free.
We recently did the same thing with our friend's Westie. It only took about 10 minutes before he had learned to go in and out.
If your dog isn't food motivated, it might be tougher.

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow! Nice door!  I'd love to get one, but husband is neurotic about being burglarized.  lol

I hope the treats work! I think if you just stand outside and lure them out a few times, they will begin to understand what its for and go on their own...especially with steak!

Kara


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I have tried the yummy treats, that is how I trained Sophie. Maddy will not push it with her nose. She just waits for someone to open it for her. Our neighbors dog even figured it out after watching Sophie one time. This door is only for them to use when we are at home and when it is cool enough outside and the airconditioning is not on. My husband got it at petsmart.
Paula


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Paula:

It might take awhile for Maddie to get used to the door, but hopefully with persistence and patience she will get it! We finally put in a doggy door when we got our puppy, but it took awhile for our adult Hav to get used to it. Someone suggested holding the flap open and luring the dog through with treats until he got used to that (just pull the treat back far enough as she emerges so she doesn't dart back inside backwards!). Next step... holding the flap open, luring, and letting the flap hit the dog's back when s/he is already almost all the way through (so they get used to that sensation). 

When Lincoln really needs to go out for #2, he prefers to have us open the door for him. But at least I don't have to wait there for him until he's done - he can come in the dog door. 

Good luck!  

Jane


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

The way to train any dog to do anything is through their taste buds to the stomach. Put something yummy on the bottom of the doggy door that Maddy can lick (just her no one else for this treat) as she licks she will push the door open, have a super treat on the other side next to the door and stepped out from there. She will put her head through to get the treat and she should go for the other treats. Repeat on the other side. Once she realizes the door is a treat and she is not going to be hurt she will probably start to use. You could feed on the deck and she has to go through to get her meals. For the treat I would use broiled chicken or liver with a little of the natural juices for the door. If all the coaching has not done it, for this I would put the other dogs away, don't rush her, let her figure this one out by herself.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I would LOVE to doggie door train capote. Except I don't want sinatra going outside because he's declawed...so I'll have to settle for bell training him instead.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, Kara, I also worry about theft, though I can't imagine many humans being able to fit through a small doggy door!!! LOL When it's hot, we have our central air on, so wouldn't keep the screen door closed and I used to worry about other 'wild' animals coming in, but with two dogs now, I don't think they'd get very far. 

Hmmm....... it might be an option for us! I'll see what hubby thinks. Good luck, Paula!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kara, 

I sympathize with you on this one - I had to convince my husband that no sane or semi-sane person would try to squeeze through the dog door to rob us....he then told me about this tv show he saw a long time ago where they showed how a *naked greased adult* could get through a dog door. :crazy: 

I managed to convince him that it would be easier to smash the window and unlock the door.....he gave in!

Jane


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jane,

LOL ound: ound: 

My husband must've seen the SAME show. Discovery channel, right? lol
That is the logic I use, if someone wants in her bad enough...they will GET IN HERE. We even have a security system they would have to bypass!

*sigh*

But, in his defense, he was a victim of armed robbery years ago..he used to own a jewelry store, so maybe the wounds are too deep 

But, gosh..I'd love the convenience of one!!

I'm glad yours agreed 

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know if this is possible for you, but maybe you could duck tape the door up for a few days. Get her used to going through it and then put it down and push her through each time. I know it seems harsh, but that's what I did. My boys had no problem running through it, but my girl would not do it. I just pushed her nose against it until it opened and then helped her walk through. Same thing going in. It only took a few days for her to do it on her own.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We did a "fake" doggie door with the bottom corner of the screen undone. Both dogs learned within a few minutes how to get to the other side. What happens if you all stand on the other side, including Sophie, and call Maddie. Will she try to scratch at the door since she can see you or will she just sit there and cry? If that does not work, I would second the idea of pushing her through until she gets used to it.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

....ladies (and gents? ) ...leave your theft worries behind...

go to www.radiofence.com/dog_doors_staywell_electronic.htm

...I got the idea from over the hedge. They actually make them..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> ....ladies (and gents? ) ...leave your theft worries behind...
> 
> go to www.radiofence.com/dog_doors_staywell_electronic.htm
> 
> ...I got the idea from over the hedge. They actually make them..


How COOL is that?

I'm sending the link to DH!!!!

Thanks, girly!
Kara


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

Maddy does cry along with scratching at the door. Here is another pic taken the same morning as the other.
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1170/788540604_a0c0f88a0e.jpg
I think I will start pushing her through the door. My husband started to do that once, but I thought at the time it was scaring her so I asked him to stop. 
Paula


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

havahav said:


> Maddy does cry along with scratching at the door. Here is another pic taken the same morning as the other.
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1170/788540604_a0c0f88a0e.jpg
> I think I will start pushing her through the door. My husband started to do that once, but I thought at the time it was scaring her so I asked him to stop.
> Paula


Just a thought--
Does she have a favorite treat? Then you and your husband keep calling her from opposite sides of the door.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I wouldn't push her through the door.


----------

